# Pictures of Misty Moo



## Steph_Mitsy

a few pics of our new addition  we already have a hamster called Peanut  they met each other earlier today and that ended with Mitsy running away with her tail between her legs lool did not expect that! 

Mitsy and Peanut 









Mitsy right before she turned off my computer :blink:

















having a nap after an afternoon of playing 

















a little stretch and back to sleep ... 









sorry if i've gone a tad mad on pictures


----------



## Aurelia

Very cute.

You say Mitsy is 8.5weeks old, yet your ticker says Mitsy is 7 weeks & 1 day old? 

It's such a shame the poor thing was taken from her mum so early  She looks so small bless her.


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

Aurelia said:


> Very cute.
> 
> You say Mitsy is 8.5weeks old, yet your ticker says Mitsy is 7 weeks & 1 day old?
> 
> It's such a shame the poor thing was taken from her mum so early  She looks so small bless her.


bf was told she was 8.5wks but yeah i just worked out that 1st of March is 7wks !!?? 

she would have been there longer but the seller had to go back to Spain to visit her sick dad and she was the only kitten that had not been taken yet!! 

my b-day isn't till next weekend so she would have been there an extra wk if the seller hadn't had to have her picked up early. I am sorry we took her away from her mummy soo early, but no one will look after and love her more than us


----------



## Aurelia

So who's looking after mum cat then?  I would have offered to look after mum cat as well, that way you could have done the lady a favour as well as having those very important extra weeks for your kitten with her mum. For kittens to get the best start in life they should stay with their mum until they are 12 or 13 weeks old.

7 weeks ... the poor love 

I'm sure you'll care well for her. I wish you luck and hope you escape all the problems usually associated with getting kittens so young.


----------



## jenny armour

what a cutie, love her


----------



## Dante

I looove tabbies.. Beautiful girl! :001_wub:


----------



## missye87

She is beautiful! She looks very happy and content too


----------



## colliemerles

_aww shes very sweet, and looks like she has settled in well, i like your hamster to, ,,_


----------



## suzy93074

Im sure she will be just fine with you and she is so adorable ....enjoy they grow so quick!


----------



## $hAzZa

Got my kitten at 7wks old too after being told 8 wks! 
Her and peanut look like the perfect duo  x


----------



## honeysmummy

Shes gorgeous...you obviously love her very much...


----------



## Cazza1974

She is gorgeous


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

thanks for the lovely comments everyone  Mitsy has a huge ego now, not so sure that's a good thing, as she is already using her cuteness to get out of trouble :blink: lol


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous pictures  Misty is very cute and I love the picture of her with Peanut :001_wub:


----------



## MissyMV6

Lovely pics she looks adorable..We also have a hamster called "Teddy"he used to walk all over my Tortie girl Lulu and she never batted an eyelid (rip).Louie Bobs on the other hand is quite interested in him whilst he is inside his cage but is scared of him when he is walking about 

Angie x


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

MissyMV6 said:


> Lovely pics she looks adorable..We also have a hamster called "Teddy"he used to walk all over my Tortie girl Lulu and she never batted an eyelid (rip).Louie Bobs on the other hand is quite interested in him whilst he is inside his cage but is scared of him when he is walking about
> 
> Angie x


aww bless, i am a little worried about Peanut, she seems really jittery when i put her down for a run around  i definitely think Peanut would do more harm to Mitsy than the other way round but i would hate for Peanut to be scared. 
what did you do with Lulu? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Taylorbaby

shes very tiny, good luck with her, shes really cute


----------



## missye87

MissyMV6 said:


> Lovely pics she looks adorable..We also have a hamster called "Teddy"he used to walk all over my Tortie girl Lulu and she never batted an eyelid (rip).Louie Bobs on the other hand is quite interested in him whilst he is inside his cage but is scared of him when he is walking about
> 
> Angie x


We had a quite big Teddybear guinea pig, Sooty was dead scared of him, it was really funny to watch! Teddy (I know, not very orginal considering the breed name) used to scurry around the floor and Soots would go hide, ears flat and pupils huge!  Such a big baby that one..


----------



## Jenny1966

awww what a little sweetheart, she is gorgeous


----------



## sweep

What a cutie and such a shame taken away form mum to early.

Some people really dont appreciate the lessons mum teaches new kittens.

Good luck with your littlle ones.


----------



## CandyApocalypse

She's adorable!

Don't beat yourself up too much, we were told Rose was 10 weeks, and the guy was adament that he wouldn't keep her any longer. In fact, when he dropped her off, he could not have been out much quicker. Upon proper inspection I realised she was a lot younger than he had said, maybe even only six weeks at a push, she kept her blue eyes for a while and was absolutely tiny, though she is part siamese too. She took a lot of work, but we never blamed her and our older cat taught her socialisation as she definately had biting issues. :nono: In fact, ours was so young that I'm sure without Dante she would have struggled, as he taught her how to wash, practically sat on her when she was a beast, and so on. Probably why she misses him so much :cryin:

She's now what I estimate to be about eleven or twelve weeks and is a lovely natured cat.


----------



## MissyMV6

Steph_Mitsy said:


> aww bless, i am a little worried about Peanut, she seems really jittery when i put her down for a run around  i definitely think Peanut would do more harm to Mitsy than the other way round but i would hate for Peanut to be scared.
> what did you do with Lulu? if you don't mind me asking


Lulu was 21 and she was so laid back she just wasn't bothered by Teds walking all over her..I wouldn't risk letting Teds walk over Louie with any cat if they ran (or even walked fast) they would pounce on them..

Angie x


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

some more pics 

caught try to type, actually pushing the keys down in a kind of jump with her front paws :blink:

















I... can.. stay awake....









soo... tired... must keep eye's open...









and sleep...


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

CandyApocalypse said:


> She's adorable!
> 
> Don't beat yourself up too much, we were told Rose was 10 weeks, and the guy was adament that he wouldn't keep her any longer. In fact, when he dropped her off, he could not have been out much quicker. Upon proper inspection I realised she was a lot younger than he had said, maybe even only six weeks at a push, she kept her blue eyes for a while and was absolutely tiny, though she is part siamese too. She took a lot of work, but we never blamed her and our older cat taught her socialisation as she definately had biting issues. :nono: In fact, ours was so young that I'm sure without Dante she would have struggled, as he taught her how to wash, practically sat on her when she was a beast, and so on. Probably why she misses him so much :cryin:
> 
> She's now what I estimate to be about eleven or twelve weeks and is a lovely natured cat.


Mitsy has started to head butt our hands... like with her mouth open, when i say no she does listen, and kind of walks off to sulk, there is a great thread on here about this sort of thing in young kittens, so have bookmarked the page just in case  i will also distract her with a toy which also works... for now :blink:


----------



## missye87

Steph_Mitsy said:


> Mitsy has started to head butt our hands... like with her mouth open, when i say no she does listen, and kind of walks off to sulk, there is a great thread on here about this sort of thing in young kittens, so have bookmarked the page just in case  i will also distract her with a toy which also works... for now :blink:


Headbutting as in rubbing her scent on you?  All cats would do that! Sooty used to do it to get me to kiss him on the head, so you had to be quick otherwise he would be headbutting your nose


----------



## CandyApocalypse

Yep, headbutting is normal, I read somewhere that when rubbing their cheeks cats release pheremones that relax them, kind of like the stuff that is in Feliway. So it marks you and keeps them content.

Also glad to see Rose is not the only cat who loves to walk on the keyboard. She has an obsession with it, constantly turns off my LAN and has a penchant for opening up help menus.


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

missye87 said:


> Headbutting as in rubbing her scent on you?  All cats would do that! Sooty used to do it to get me to kiss him on the head, so you had to be quick otherwise he would be headbutting your nose





CandyApocalypse said:


> Yep, headbutting is normal, I read somewhere that when rubbing their cheeks cats release pheremones that relax them, kind of like the stuff that is in Feliway. So it marks you and keeps them content.
> 
> Also glad to see Rose is not the only cat who loves to walk on the keyboard. She has an obsession with it, constantly turns off my LAN and has a penchant for opening up help menus.


well it's kind of with her mouth open, like she's going bite but chickens out at the last second, if that makes sense? :blink:

lol - it's already taken me 10mins to type this, having to delete her input and retype mine :glare: hehe


----------



## missye87

Steph_Mitsy said:


> well it's kind of with her mouth open, like she's going bite but chickens out at the last second, if that makes sense? :blink:
> 
> lol - it's already taken me 10mins to type this, having to delete her input and retype mine :glare: hehe


I think they all do it in different ways. A lot of the time Soots would curl his lip up and bare his teeth while doing it, it was just the way he did the rubbing thing 

Whenthey do it they are also marking you as theirs


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

Sailor is doing a portrait of Mitsy... to check it out on the link below...

Kitten | Facebook

Thanks


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky

she is such a cute kitten. Love her colour


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

thank you  x - I love your Chi, I wanted a Chi but OH said he doesn't like the breed


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

not been on for a while so thought i would put some updated pics of Mitsy on, feel free to comment or post any of your own update pics 

posing for the camera









First day out 









yummy... twigs!! 



























sleepy time 













































chilling on a new spot she found she could jump up on :hand:


















x


----------



## katie200

awwwwww sooooooooooooo sweet :001_wub::001_wub:


----------

